# Fathers day fish



## Anonymous (Jun 18, 2007)

Spent a few hours fathers day with my daughter at a state park. I usually don't have any luck at this park. Fathers day that changed. I caught two small LM Bass. I was at wal-mart Saturday night and picked up a pack of tiki-man key lime pie colored worms. I just had to get these! It was the key lime pie that did me in. I always think of Florida and when we lived there for two or so years. That also was justfishn's favorite thing to get at any restaurant we went to in Florida. Any ways here are the two fish,




fishnfever

P.S. My daughter took these for me


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice job - gotta love it when you catch fish at a previously "dead" spot


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2007)

Sweet job! I love those Tiki Stiks myself. Try the sweet potatoe pie, Thats a great color!

Just noticed the shirt.....Very nice!


----------

